# [SOLVED][MPLAYER/rmvb] nnie odtwarza formatów rmvb wma

## bormi

Mplayer nie odtwarza mi formatów rmvb i wma. Przekompilowałem go z takimi flagami:

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) +X -aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug +dga -directfb -doc +dts +dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread +edl +encode -esd -fbcon +ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd +lzo +mad +matroska +matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +opengl +oss +png +real +rtc -samba +sdl (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) +tga +theora +truetype +v4l +v4l2 +vorbis (-win32codecs) +xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid +xvmc
```

Stosowałem się do zaleceń dokumentacji mplayera. Kodeki realplayera mam w /usr/lib32/win32 dowązane z /usr/lib/real.

Gdy odpalam rmvb w gmplayer wyskakuje mi taki komunikat:

```
Nie mogę znależć kodeka pasujacego do wybranego -vo i formatu video 0x30345652
```

mplayer z konsoli pokazuje coś takiego :

```
 Odtwarzam /home/borman/downloads/rozmowy_kontrolowane.rmvb/sample.rmvb.

Cache fill:  0,00% (0 bytes)    Wykryto format REAL.

Stream description: Audio Stream

Stream mimetype: audio/x-pn-realaudio

Stream description: Video Stream

Stream mimetype: video/x-pn-realvideo

Stream mimetype: logical-fileinfo

VIDEO:  [RV40]  512x304  24bpp  30,000 fps    0,0 kbps ( 0,0 kbyte/s)

Informacje o klipie:

 comment: 

==========================================================================

Wymuszam zastosowanie kodeka audio z rodziny realaud...

Otwieram dekoder audio: [realaud] RealAudio decoder

opening shared obj '/cook.so'

Error: /cook.so: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow cook.so.

Read the RealAudio section of the DOCS!

Nieudana preinicjalizacja ADecodera :(

Inicjalizacja ADecodera nie powiodła się :(

Otwieram dekoder audio: [realaud] RealAudio decoder

opening shared obj '/cook.so.6.0'

Error: /cook.so.6.0: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow cook.so.6.0.

Read the RealAudio section of the DOCS!

Nieudana preinicjalizacja ADecodera :(

Inicjalizacja ADecodera nie powiodła się :(

Otwieram dekoder audio: [realaud] RealAudio decoder

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow cook3260.dll.

Read the RealAudio section of the DOCS!

Nieudana preinicjalizacja ADecodera :(

Inicjalizacja ADecodera nie powiodła się :(

Otwieram dekoder audio: [realaud] RealAudio decoder

opening shared obj '/cook.bundle/Contents/MacOS/cook'

Error: /cook.bundle/Contents/MacOS/cook: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow cook.bundle/Contents/MacOS/cook.

Read the RealAudio section of the DOCS!

Nieudana preinicjalizacja ADecodera :(

Inicjalizacja ADecodera nie powiodła się :(

Nie mogę znaleźć kodeka dla formatu audio 0x6B6F6F63.

Przeczytaj DOCS/HTML/pl/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

xscreensaver_disable: Could not find xscreensaver window.

Otwieram filtr video: [pp]

Otwieram filtr video: [scale]

==========================================================================

Wymuszam zastosowanie kodeka video z rodziny realvid...

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening shared obj '/drvc.so'

Error: /drvc.so: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drvc.so.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Inicjalizacja VDecodera nie powiodła się :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening shared obj '/drv4.so.6.0'

Error: /drv4.so.6.0: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drv4.so.6.0.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Inicjalizacja VDecodera nie powiodła się :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drv43260.dll.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Inicjalizacja VDecodera nie powiodła się :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening shared obj '/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc'

Error: /drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc: nie można otworzyć pliku obiektu dzielonego: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Błąd: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Inicjalizacja VDecodera nie powiodła się :(

Nie mogę znaleźć kodeka pasującego do wybranego -vo i formatu video 0x30345652.

Przeczytaj DOCS/HTML/pl/codecs.html!

==========================================================================
```

prosze o pomoc

ps arch = amd64Last edited by bormi on Thu Jan 26, 2006 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ilny

Dodaj flage 

```
win32codecs
```

 i wma powinno dzialac bez problemow   :Wink: 

Pozdro   :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

a jak to jest z wmv wersja 9 ? bo z tego co mi sie gdzies o uszy obilo to wersja 9 ma tam jakies myki z licencjami czy cos i pod linuxem nie mozna ich odtwarzac, szczerze powiem ze niektore wmv mi mplayer ladnie obsluzy, ale czasem niektorych nie potrafi, podejrzewam ze wlasnie to jest cos z tym zwiazane tylko nie bardzo wiem jakby to sprawdzic, pod winda te pliki ktorych nie obsluguje normalnie chodza...

----------

## bormi

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Dodaj flage 
> 
> ```
> win32codecs
> ```
> ...

 

dodaję flagę win32codecs ale ją emerge ignoruje, z resztą jest ona pokazana w (), nie wiem dlaczego ale ma to chyba związek z platforma 64 bitową ( mam amd64 ), win32codecs jest umieszczone w /usr/lib32 czyli dla x84 - nie wiem moze się mylę.

Wczesniej na duronie nie miałem takich problemów, ustawiałem flagi kompilowałem i wszystko śmigało bez zastrzeżeń.

----------

## Drwisz

Flaga jest ignorowana ponieważ, te kodeki są objęte licencjami które naruszają amerykańskie prawo. Trzeba je samodzielnie zainstalować.

Prosta odpowiedź:

```
emerge win32codecs
```

I będzie grało, i buczało. 

Inna sprawa, że niestety "mplayer" u mnie nie odtwarza wszystkich plików w wyżej wymienionych formatach. Za to "totem" jak najbardziej.

----------

## bormi

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Flaga jest ignorowana ponieważ, te kodeki są objęte licencjami które naruszają amerykańskie prawo. Trzeba je samodzielnie zainstalować.
> 
> Prosta odpowiedź:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Win32codesc mam już zaistalowane, jak można domysleć się z tego co pisałem wcześniej... tego o licencjach nie wiedziałem i welkie dzięki za info.

To nie rozwiązuje mojego problemu, nadal nie mogę odtwarzać rmvb ( testowałem na kilku filmach z różnych źródeł ) i wmv ( a nie jak wma jak napisałem w temacie i pierwszym poście - mały błąd ).

Zaistalowałem realplayera ale muli mi przeokropnie. Zastanawiałem się też nad totemem...  chcialbym miec wszystko w jednej aplikacji a dokładniej w mplayerze...

...ale widze jak sie nie ma co się lubi...

dzięki za pomoc i zabieram sie do mergowamia totem

Edit:

no i klapa na całej lini 

totem nie daje rady:

```
Totem nie może odtworzyć "file:///home/borman/downloads/rozmowy_kontrolowane.rmvb/sample.rmvb"

Kodek wideo "Real Video 4.0" nie jest obsługiwany. Aby można było odtwarzać niektóre rodzaje filmów, może być konieczna instalacja dodatkowych wtyczek.
```

poinstalowałem co się dało i dalej nic ... nie wspominając o xine

nie wiem już za co mam się brać, nigdy nie miałem problemu z odtwarzaniem rmvb, wmv ect a tutaj proszę ... psikus

..::Milu Edit:

Nie pisz posta pod postem.Używaj guzika Zmień.

----------

## Gabrys

amd64 + wincodecs + mplayer = nie działa. Użyj mplayer-bin.

----------

## psycepa

```

media-plugins/realvideo-codecs

```

a probowales tego ?

btw, przeczytaj apel i jezeli masz pisac pod swoim postem to wyedytuj tego ostatniego

----------

## bormi

 *Quote:*   

> amd64 + wincodecs + mplayer = nie działa. Użyj mplayer-bin

 

próbowałem i bez zmian

jeśli chodzi o:

```
media-plugins/realvideo-codecs 
```

mam taki sztryms 

```

core borman # emerge -pv realvideo-codecs 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "realvideo-codecs".

```

spróbuje jeszcze jakiegoś ebulida spoza portage

 *Quote:*   

> btw, przeczytaj apel i jezeli masz pisac pod swoim postem to wyedytuj tego ostatniego

 przepraszam małe niedopatrzenie

----------

## Gabrys

Acha moje amd64 we wzorku na "nie działa", to architektura. Jeśli masz procesor Athlon64, ale system jest x86, to nie powinno być problemów również z mplayerem bez -bin. BTW mógłbyś podrzucić jakieś linki do plików RMVB i WMA, sam jestem ciekaw czy mi działają.

----------

## bormi

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Acha moje amd64 we wzorku na "nie działa", to architektura. Jeśli masz procesor Athlon64, ale system jest x86, to nie powinno być problemów również z mplayerem bez -bin. BTW mógłbyś podrzucić jakieś linki do plików RMVB i WMA, sam jestem ciekaw czy mi działają.

 

wiem ze amd64 to architektura !!!!!! 

proszę o konkrety

a jeśli chodzi o pliki rmvb i wmv, działały mi wcześniej pod x86 bez zarzutów

----------

## Gabrys

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-221361-highlight-multilib+amd64+games.html:

Q:  mplayer / xine dont play some movies , *.wmv/*.rm/win32codecs dont work

A: You need 32bit mplayer to use 32bit codecs (for stuff like wmv9 and real). No win64codecs are currently availible.

Take a look at this guide and this topics: xine thread or this mplayer thread or just search for "mplayer" in amd64 forum what will answer your questions on this topic more completely. 32bit realpayer also works on amd64 if you want to play *.rm files.

See here what gentoo-wiki has to say about it. 

Są tam linki, nie chce mi się wklejać, zobacz sobie sam  :Wink: .

----------

## bormi

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-221361-highlight-multilib+amd64+games.html:
> 
> Q:  mplayer / xine dont play some movies , *.wmv/*.rm/win32codecs dont work
> 
> A: You need 32bit mplayer to use 32bit codecs (for stuff like wmv9 and real). No win64codecs are currently availible.
> ...

 

ok :) qumam, ale miałem nadzieję, że jest jakaś alternatywa dla 64 bit, oprócz emulacji 32 dla mplayera ...

w każdym razie wilkie dzięki   :)

----------

## Gabrys

Używanie 32 bitowych kodeków nie jest wspierane przez 64 bitowego mplayera. Tak samo jak 32 bitowy flash nie jest wspierany przez 64 bitowego Fx-a. Niestety, komercyjne binarki są nieświadome zwiększającego się udziału 64 bitowych procesorów i uparcie są tylko 32 bitowe. Wszystko co ma źródło można swobodnie używać, z rzeczami binarnymi (czyli real, wincodecs, flash, java (czy na pewno?)) trzeba albo używać 64 bitowych binarek (których zazwyczaj nie ma) albo ratować się jakoś przez 32 bitowe środowisko bądź 32 bitowe przygotowane binaria (których na razie do końca nie rozumiem, ale na razie nie posiadam 64 bitowego procesora, więc czuję się zwolniony z tego obowiązku).

----------

## Drwisz

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  Niestety, komercyjne binarki są nieświadome zwiększającego się udziału 64 bitowych procesorów i uparcie są tylko 32 bitowe. Wszystko co ma źródło można swobodnie używać, z rzeczami binarnymi (czyli real, wincodecs, flash, java (czy na pewno?)) trzeba albo używać 64 bitowych binarek (których zazwyczaj nie ma) albo ratować się jakoś przez 32 bitowe środowisko bądź 32 bitowe przygotowane binaria (których na razie do końca nie rozumiem, ale na razie nie posiadam 64 bitowego procesora, więc czuję się zwolniony z tego obowiązku).

 

To nie do końca tak jest. Udziały procesorów teoretycznie się zmieniają, ale tak na prawdę na rynku panuje stagnacja. Dlaczego? Ponieważ rozwój konstrukcyjny procesora osiągnął taki poziom, że nawet stare procesory (np. mój athlon 1700xp) pozwalają na wygodną pracę. 100% oprogramowania rozrywkowego daje się uruchomić na takim komputerze nie dając odczucia dyskomfortu użytkownikowi. Różnice widoczne były by gdyby dostępne było oprogramowanie dla struktur 64bitowych. A takiego jest bardzo mało. Nawet w bogatych krajach przesiadka na technologię 64 bitową nie jest uzasadniona ekonomicznie (dochodzi wymiana niektórych elementów komputera, a np. w Niemczech czy Szwecji trzeba zapłacić dodatkowe podatki na ochronę środowiska). Dopiero zestarzenie się sprzętu spowoduje jego wymianę. Dodatkowo duże firmy wykorzystują coraz częściej układ gdzie zwykły user ma dostęp tylko do terminala z dostępem, do aplikacji wykorzystywanych tylko na tym stanowisku (co zmniejsza zapotrzebowanie na moc procesora). Popatrz też na ilość modeli procesorów 64 i 32 bitowych. AMD zakładało, że w niedługim czasie od rozpoczęcia produkcji modeli 64, zawiesi produkcję modeli 32 bitowych. I cisza. Prawdziwy przełom nastąpi gdy pojawi się pierwsza gra/hit pracująca tylko w technologii 64 bitowej. I dla tego właśnie duże firmy olewają użytkowników "64 bitów" wiedząc, że Ci tworzą zaledwie niewielki procent rynku.

----------

## Gabrys

To prawda, która jednak nie stoi w szprzeczości z tym co napisałem. A co do Athlona64, to jest to naprawdę megahit. Najczęściej kupowany procesor wśród moich znajomych. Stosunek jakość/cena (czy raczej wydajność/cena) jest najlepszy wśród znanych mi testów (nawet przy zastosowaniu 32-bitowym). Myślę, że sytuacja będzie się zmieniać na korzyść 64-bitów, choć dla mnie to nie jest radosna nowina, bo używam cały czas Semprona, który jak wiadomo jest tylko 32-bitowy. Tak czy inaczej dysponując źródłem programu mamy przynajmniej 95% szans, że się skompiluje na 64 bity (o ile się kompilował na 32  :Wink: ). W przeciwnym wypadku zazwyczaj jest to kwestią czasu (przeróbka po stronie kompilatora lub kodu).

----------

